# Exterior Door Light (window) replacement



## buckeye nut (Jul 18, 2009)

I have a Masonite (formerly Stanley) exterior steel door with two full length sidelights. This past winter, the seal on one of the lights failed. I have acquired a replacement sidelight from the manufacturer and will be installing it in a couple days.

1.) What is the best way to remove the plastic screw cover plugs? [My plan is to take a deck screw, screw it into the plastic and pull the plug out.]

2.) What is the best type of caulk to use around the replacement sidelight frame? Silicone? Acrylic? Other?

Thanks.


----------



## poppamole (Aug 13, 2009)

the cover plugs pop out pretty easy, a utility knife works well. I bought a half circle window for my stanley solid steel door and cut the door to install it. the window had a bead of caulk already on the frame.


----------



## PHS Don (Aug 19, 2009)

buckeye nut said:


> I have a Masonite (formerly Stanley) exterior steel door with two full length sidelights. This past winter, the seal on one of the lights failed. I have acquired a replacement sidelight from the manufacturer and will be installing it in a couple days.
> 
> 1.) What is the best way to remove the plastic screw cover plugs? [My plan is to take a deck screw, screw it into the plastic and pull the plug out.]
> 
> ...



typically, it is an adhesive silicone, like polyseamseal that is carried at home depot. ALEX caulks are no good for that application, and straight silicone will separate from the vinyl frame over time. Typically, using a razor knife will pop the plugs out. I usually order new plugs and pop the old ones out with a screw, apply polyseamseal on the outer ring, which should be factory sealed to the glass, and install the inner ring without sealant.


----------

